# rechroming wire wheels?



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

Does any one know how much it cost to rechome some wire wheels (mcleans).
and any one local in los angeles?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

*G and C next door to you in Bell Gardens*


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

hit up freakytales on here he get it done


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Jul 29 2010, 11:29 AM~18172969
> *Does any one know how much it cost to rechome some wire wheels (mcleans).
> and any one local in los angeles?
> *


PM ME AND LMK HOW MUCH WHEN YOU FIND OUT POR FAVOR


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

the rechrome price is not so bad but the price to disassemble and reassemble wire wheels is gonna hit your pocket book...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 31 2010, 08:34 AM~18192703
> *the rechrome price is not so bad but the price to disassemble and reassemble wire wheels is gonna hit your pocket book...
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sand1+Jul 29 2010, 02:17 PM~18175258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

wires are so cheap u could prob buy a new set cheaper..


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Same thing Dayton told me about restoration. American labor rates for doing this aren't cheap. he said they basically put it through all but one of the steps for manufacturing new ones, so you might as well buy new.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 31 2010, 06:20 PM~18195224
> *Same thing Dayton told me about restoration.  American labor rates for doing this aren't cheap.  he said they basically put it through all but one of the steps for manufacturing new ones, so you might as well buy new.
> *


exactly what i was told by dayton bout a year ago


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I know but some of this wheels are so old like tru Ray, tru classics, try spoke, Mclean wheels.. Are so hard to get and when you get them a a good cheap price you don't want to see them go and they are better looking and better then china shit! They are selling now days


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

im telling hit him up


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Aug 1 2010, 01:29 PM~18199832
> *Yeah I know but some of this wheels are so old like tru Ray, tru classics, try spoke, Mclean wheels.. Are so hard to get and when you get them a a good cheap price you don't want to see them go and they are better looking and better then china shit!  They are selling now days
> *


its always worth restoring og wheels like tru's. people will be more likely to buy restored tru's


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 31 2010, 08:34 AM~18192703
> *the rechrome price is not so bad but the price to disassemble and reassemble wire wheels is gonna hit your pocket book...
> *


 WHAT DO YOU THINK SOME Star WIRES WOULD COST TO RESTORE??


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Aug 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18200111
> *im telling hit him up
> *



I did hit freakytales his pm me and said he was going to let me know but that where I'm at now


----------

